# smossen



## eno2

Smossen is morsen.

Smossen met geld. Dus ook overdrachtelijk gebruikt.



Ik vermoed dat smossen algemeen gebruikt Belgisch Nederlands is?


Niettemin is het goedgekeurd door de taalunie.




Synoniemen.net: geen trefwoord.


Op encyclo.nl vind je 2 resultaten voor `smossen`:
1) modderen, kliederen, knoeien, morsen
2) [Vlaamse woorden] morsen


In Tom Lanoye’s toneelstuk “De Jossen” wordt “smossen” gebruikt als synoniem voor “zoenen”.

_Ze staan te smossen! :O_

Creatief taalgebruik natuurlijk, oneigenlijke betekenis.


----------



## ThomasK

Niet bekend op etymologiebank.nl, evenmin als onze variant 'mosen'.

Volgens mij verwant met 'morsen' via assimilatie en door toevoeging van een s-mobile (vgl. _zwak/ weak, whip/ zweep, melt/ smelten_, enz.), maar ik vind geen bevestiging...


----------



## YellowOnline

Als ik wat in het thema duik is de verkorte etymologie de volgende:

smossen, mosen, morsen, smullen, mousse, etc. < MNL moes < PG *mōsa (brij) < PIE *mosan (druipen)

Overigens: ja, het Franse "mousse" komt uit het Nederlands en niet omgekeerd.


----------



## ThomasK

Wat is jouw bron, YO?


----------



## YellowOnline

ThomasK said:


> Wat is jouw bron, YO?



Een aantal etymologische woordenboeken Nederlands, Frans en Duits die ik dinsdag doorploeterd heb  Ik heb geen zin om dat nu te herhalen, maar zoek eens op het trefwoord _smoezelig_. Ik vermoed trouwens dat het Duitse _schmutzig_, het Zwitsers-Duits _schmotzig_ en het Laatmiddelhoogduits _smotzig_ verwant zijn, al vind ik daar niet meteen een bron voor terug.


----------



## eno2

Verwan*d? *


----------



## YellowOnline

eno2 said:


> Verwan*d? *



Ik heb ook het excuus dat ik geen Nederlands meer zie behalve in dit forum


----------

